# Scammer alert



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Right then guys....

Been informed by another uk-m that a scammer has been operating on the site.

The member that messages was ripped off for £150 (paid by bank transfer for gear)...

Leave all the 'should have known better' etc etc as well all know, it happens.

Any how's, these are the details I have so far -

(The guy has been scamming since 2011 at least)

Uk-m profile was boxer939

Real name is - Bradley kirby Harris

Screenshot attached of his bank details.

Has scammed on gumtree, singletrack forum and has owned several websites in the past (including an anabolics one)

Age is around 22-24

His email is - [email protected]

Believed to be living in South Wales area......

Just wanted to give everyone the heads up.

Merely googling his name and email address brings up a big trail of scams he has done

View attachment 162997


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Cvnt


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxer from on here? I almost bought a telly off him, he said he was living in Ashford in Kent but then said he was moving up north.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@Boxer939 pay him back out of your counterfeit money stash


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

His profile has been removed mate


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

He has scammed quite a lot of people, selling iPhones, bike parts,gear etc. going back as far as 2011. Thick **** uses same email address and name lol


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah looks like he's not on these boards anymore...Proper ****


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah looks like he's not on these boards anymore...Proper ****


He will still be on here, just with a different name


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> He will still be on here, just with a different name


Ahh right, anyway the mods/admin can tell? Like through his ip or something.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

That's my dad!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

He come across as a right prickly on the forums,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking w4nk3r


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

This guy has already been done for counterfeit money? well he's on suspension isn't he anything else to do with it he'll be prison right b


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking w4nk3r


Yep.

Email address is still active as well. Mailed him last night and got a reply.

Took 2 mins to find out that he has been scamming for quite some time


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> This guy has already been done for counterfeit money? well he's on suspension isn't he anything else to do with it he'll be prison right b


??? Where's that info from mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> ??? Where's that info from mate?


He was saying in the 'Sentencing' thread


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> ??? Where's that info from mate?


Honest mate he put a thread up about counterfeit money @IGotTekkers remember ? Sure admin will defiantly be able to recover it. If you put a thing into action fraud a anon report he'll be done.. If everyone who he's done it to reports it he'll be banged up like that.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Wasn't he active on here in the last couple weeks ?

Surprised it's taken this long.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Honest mate he put a thread up about counterfeit money @IGotTekkers remember ? Sure admin will defiantly be able to recover it. If you put a thing into action fraud a anon report he'll be done.. If everyone who he's done it to reports it he'll be banged up like that.


Yeah he had a bunch of fake notes and had his house raided on a separate matter, they just happened to find him with notes. He won't be hard to find at all, If I had a few spare hours I'd track him down but I really don't have tine atm


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> Honest mate he put a thread up about counterfeit money @IGotTekkers remember ? Sure admin will defiantly be able to recover it. If you put a thing into action fraud a anon report he'll be done.. If everyone who he's done it to reports it he'll be banged up like that.


Can't find the post


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Can't find the post


It must've been removed hmm.. @Lorian @Hera @Mingster

Honest this guy could have prison now though.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Can't find the post


It'll of gone with his profile


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

sneeky_dave said:


> It'll of gone with his profile


Ahhhhh...... Didn't realise he was the thread starter


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah he had a bunch of fake notes and had his house raided on a separate matter, they just happened to find him with notes. He won't be hard to find at all, If I had a few spare hours I'd track him down but I really don't have tine atm


Why ?

Is slosher commin round to do some pipe cleaning ?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Quick search - real name Bradley kirby, date of birth 6/11/92 and is from pontypool


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

What the **** hes been scanning since 2011. How the failure fvcking police not acted on them. Using the same

Fvcking bank details since 2011. And why hasn't any thick cvnt reported it ffs.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> What the **** hes been scanning since 2011. How the failure fvcking police not acted on them. Using the same
> 
> Fvcking bank details since 2011. And why hasn't any thick cvnt reported it ffs.


Also find it hard to believe. His details have been thrown around since 2011 and he hasn't changed them


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Also find it hard to believe. His details have been thrown around since 2011 and he hasn't changed them


It's fvcking stupid. Sort it out action fraud.

He's already been done for fvcking counterfeit money obviously CPS/ CID didn't so enough research to do the simplest fvcking thing which was to google search his name.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> It's fvcking stupid. Sort it out action fraud.
> 
> He's already been done for fvcking counterfeit money obviously CPS/ CID didn't so enough research to do the simplest fvcking thing which was to google search his name.


Assuming he has actually been done for that. I can't find any record of it


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Assuming he has actually been done for that. I can't find any record of it


Well he posted a thread saying "Sentencing day tomorrow" or something and he had been let out on a suspended service I think with like 200hours community service

So...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=254470237929486&id=254466724596504


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

squatthis said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=254470237929486&id=254466724596504


Yep that one and single track forums.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

squatthis said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=254470237929486&id=254466724596504


That's the one.

Bank details are the same that were used to scam a member on here

(And no, wasn't me lol)


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

What a cvnt


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> Why ?
> 
> Is slosher commin round to do some pipe cleaning ?


Not outside of MA mate!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anybody remember what gear he was running on his cut? If he was using a common lab then all we have to do is ask a man that knows a man about his name and see if somebody remembers his details.

His town is CWMBRAN is there anybody on here from there? Search his name on fb and he should come up with mutual friends if he is local to there.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Does anybody remember what gear he was running on his cut? If he was using a common lab then all we have to do is ask a man that knows a man about his name and see if somebody remembers his details.
> 
> His town is CWMBRAN is there anybody on here from there? Search his name on fb and he should come up with mutual friends if he is local to there.


Sphinx and d hacks mate. Like I said nothing is ever lost on the Internet admin can recover just like that.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> Does anybody remember what gear he was running on his cut? If he was using a common lab then all we have to do is ask a man that knows a man about his name and see if somebody remembers his details.
> 
> His town is CWMBRAN is there anybody on here from there? Search his name on fb and he should come up with mutual friends if he is local to there.


He registered a website with his name and address mate. Lives in pontypool


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He's on Instagram too, he started a thread about it and put his username up, or whatever you have on Instagram for it.

I'm not on Instagram but i'm sure others on here must have connected with him.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Does anybody remember what gear he was running on his cut? If he was using a common lab then all we have to do is ask a man that knows a man about his name and see if somebody remembers his details.
> 
> His town is CWMBRAN is there anybody on here from there? Search his name on fb and he should come up with mutual friends if he is local to there.


Just run his name and town through 192.com and if he's voted you will get his address, I done it to chase a guy down I needed to deal with by only having his surname and town, costs £10 if I remember


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Smitch said:


> He's on Instagram too, he started a thread about it and put his username up, or whatever you have on Instagram for it.
> 
> I'm not on Instagram but i'm sure others on here must have connected with him.


I'm pretty sure @Kristina did.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

According to the other site, his sort code puts him in Pontypool...Think I've found him, you need a 192 account to see his address. It's the same age as well

Bradley Kirby - Pontypool NP4 - full address - 192.com

Bradley Kirby in Pontypool, NP4

Age Guide: 21-24

Street address available

Maesderwen Road

Pontypool

Gwent

Length of Occupancy

NP4 Full postcode available

More information available


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

He said in another thread that he has been approached by purple aki so maybe karma will fix this situation anyway.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> He said in another thread that he has been approached by purple aki so maybe karma will fix this situation anyway.


Is purple aki on Facebook? We can give him boxers name and address :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is purple aki on Facebook? We can give him boxers name and address :lol:


He's probably on here!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Stab in the dark? Lol

https://m.facebook.com/bradley.kirby.56?fref=ts


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is purple aki on Facebook? We can give him boxers name and address :lol:


That's a good idea lol


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this him? This lad commented on a police looking for picture that was looking for a women in pontypool, meaning chances this lad is from there to.

https://m.facebook.com/des.pit.3


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> Stab in the dark? Lol
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/bradley.kirby.56?fref=ts


Nope. Don't think it's him


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Stab in the dark? Lol
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/bradley.kirby.56?fref=ts


Dunno, looks a bit poncey there, thought he was supposed to be a bit of a tough guy?

Looks more boy band!


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

https://m.facebook.com/des.pit.3?fref=ts

This guy


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I will miss his die all pig scum thread "that copper who shot that kid"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Is this him? This lad commented on a police looking for picture that was looking for a women in pontypool, meaning chances this lad is from there to.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/des.pit.3


His other pics his arms are covered in tats... Boxer was heavily inked wasn't he.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

This is why i love UKM. You should all start a detective service.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> https://m.facebook.com/des.pit.3?fref=ts
> 
> This guy


Yeah I think that's him mate.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> His other pics his arms are covered in tats... Boxer was heavily inked wasn't he.


Probably fake


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> His other pics his arms are covered in tats... Boxer was heavily inked wasn't he.


Yeah mate, I'll put money on its him. Looks about right age to


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah mate, I'll put money on its him. Looks about right age to


Somebody add him as a friend.. Better to have a girl do it, less suspect. Then see his pictures, he recently had a stupid chest piece done didn't he, he looks like he's had a skin transplant from a black man.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

HDU said:


> I'm pretty sure @Kristina did.


WTF.

Yeah he was on my Instagram at one point... just tried to check and I reckon he's deleted his account perhaps.. no longer there (or maybe I deleted him, to be honest I can't recall)...

What a class A [email protected] Infuriating.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> This is why i love UKM. You should all start a detective service.


Agreed!!


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Got the ****er, almost 100%

This Brad Kirby https://www.facebook.com/des.pit.3

Hes used to own an anobolic site

anabolicsworldwide.com - Whois Data - WhoisMind

Error 404 - WhoisMind.com...

Registrant Address: Pontypool Registrant Address: NP4 5JB Registrant Address: GB Administrative Name: brad kirby

So if someone can register here, you have his address and what he looks like Bradley Kirby - Pontypool NP4 - full address - 192.com

The link with the anabolic site seals it for me.. dam that was fun lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Got the ****er, almost 100%
> 
> This Brad Kirby https://m.facebook.com/des.pit.3
> 
> ...


That's where I got his details from lol

That's how I came up with pontypool


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> That's where I got his details from lol
> 
> That's how I came up with pontypool


Ah well, at least you know It's definately him now, with the address been linked to an anabolic site. Now you need to send the heavies around mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahaha boxers going down. You know what to do now? Add all the Facebook groups around pontypool like buy sell swap, all the local business stuff, post his pic and name and shame the **** out of him lol.

Sorry boxer, but if you scam you get hammed. Shouldn't be a theif


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Got the ****er, almost 100%
> 
> This Brad Kirby https://m.facebook.com/des.pit.3
> 
> ...


You pro lol..... who.is always catches people with no net knowledge


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You would think by now they would learn you cannot ****nwith ukm and get away with it lol. It is impossible, you will always be found.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

He's probably a compulsive liar so I wouldn't take what he's said to be gospel... probably makes characters up in his head when scamming...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Did Apple/Rolex ever get a 'visit'?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Did Apple/Rolex ever get a 'visit'?


No he slipped away the slippery little kipper. I keep finding his new accounts on fb but it's hard to pinpoint him coz the guy is a ****ing pro.

I almost had him but I gave a chance to pay up and he got away. I'll find him again though sure enough, just a matter of time.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> No he slipped away the slippery little kipper. I keep finding his new accounts on fb but it's hard to pinpoint him coz the guy is a ****ing pro.
> 
> I almost had him but I gave a chance to pay up and he got away. I'll find him again though sure enough, just a matter of time.


Whose this???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Whose this???


The most infamous steroid conman in the UK lol. Little cvnt he is.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder if that Brad has seen this! He's gone private now, cant see his Towie status any more, or his other pics lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I wonder if that Brad has seen this! He's gone private now, cant see his Towie status any more, or his other pics lol


Good good......


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> The most infamous steroid conman in the UK lol. Little cvnt he is.


Details??......

Pm me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good to see the UKM swat team are in full force. Don't fvck with us lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good riddance to him, he was a bell end


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Good riddance to him, he was a bell end


Proper t1t


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Proper t1t


Was a proper cvnt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shame we ain't got a phone number cos I stitched my mate once by nicking his pic off fb. Setting up an account on Tagged saying he's gay and gagging for it, he was getting random gaylords sexually harassing him all times of the day and night for months. One live around the corner lol. We nearly fell out because of it lol.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:
 

> Shame we ain't got a phone number cos I stitched my mate once by nicking his pic off fb. Setting up an account on Tagged saying he's gay and gagging for it, he was getting random gaylords sexually harassing him all times of the day and night for months. One live around the corner lol. We nearly fell out because of it lol.


Got his email address though, which is in use


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Got his email address though, which is in use


Would that work though?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 163001


he has removed his fb now


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

flamingo-dan said:


> View attachment 163001
> 
> 
> he has removed his fb now


He will know that we have information on him than is good for him though.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Pur his email on gay ads and his Add and Craigslist& male escorts ads


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Got his *email *address though, which is in use


Have you done a Header Analysis on it?

Edit: Get him to send you an email, then you can.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

latblaster said:


> Have you done a Header Analysis on it?
> 
> Edit: Get him to send you an email, then you can.


Got emails from him mate. But on stock iPhone mail app and can't view full headers


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Shame we ain't got a phone number cos I stitched my mate once by nicking his pic off fb. Setting up an account on Tagged saying he's gay and gagging for it, he was getting random gaylords sexually harassing him all times of the day and night for months. One live around the corner lol. We nearly fell out because of it lol.


Who hasnt got a number ;-)

His house number 01495 769194

and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Who hasnt got a number ;-)
> 
> His house number 01495 769194
> 
> and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


Remind me never to p1ss you off. You've always been my favourite lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Who hasnt got a number ;-)
> 
> His house number 01495 769194
> 
> and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


Haha what the **** !


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Who hasnt got a number ;-)
> 
> His house number 01495 769194
> 
> and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


Your on the ball 

Am assuming that his cd is the one that owns the business in pontypool lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

UKM the next MI5/CID


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Who hasnt got a number ;-)
> 
> His house number 01495 769194
> 
> and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


Ouch !


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Who hasnt got a number ;-)
> 
> His house number 01495 769194
> 
> and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


I don't even want to know how you got hold of his dad's number lol

So who's setting up grindr?

@FelonE you must have that saved in your favorites anyway?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I don't even want to know how you got hold of his dad's number lol
> 
> So who's setting up grindr?
> 
> @FelonE you must have that saved in your favorites anyway?


W4nk3r lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Saxondale better not come in here sticking up for him lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Bet the guy is shifting himself now that his dad's mobile number is up


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Bet the guy is shifting himself now that his dad's mobile number is up


He'll probably be watching this thread too. Lol.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> He'll probably be watching this thread too. Lol.


This is what happens when you attempt to scam on uk-m


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I wonder if dads in on it because that mobile number has been used to make enquiries about EPO

Inquiry search erythropoietin, all inquiries of erythropoietin, Page 4


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> This is what happens when you attempt to scam on uk-m


Karma's really fúcked him in the Arden


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

spudsy said:


> I wonder if dads in on it because that mobile number has been used to make enquiries about EPO
> 
> Inquiry search erythropoietin, all inquiries of erythropoietin, Page 4


What's that website ???


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Holy Google batman..... If you google the mobile number, this thread is the second result....


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

HDU said:


> What's that website ???


Came up when googling the number mate.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Has anyone text/called the number yet? Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Order him a takeaway. Poor lads starving.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Order him a takeaway. Poor lads starving.


Hahaha 20 pizzas and get dominos to write a message on the lid


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Casa Kirby 7 - Villa in ideal position for Old Town and main strip in quiet area

Peter Kirby Bathroom & Kitchens, Pontypool | Bathroom Design & Installation - Yell

lol him n his dad both on the scam


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> Hahaha 20 pizzas and get dominos to write a message on the lid


Lol order a taxi to the police station


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol order a ambulance


Fixed it for you.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

maybe get a mod to move this to MA so he doesnt have access to whats being 'advised' here - all you are doing posting in gen con is giving him a heads up.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol order a taxi to the police station


Purple akis house first haha b


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Hate people like this - always take advantage of the poorest and those in need of help most. Scum bag.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

aqualung said:


> maybe get a mod to move this to MA so he doesnt have access to whats being 'advised' here - all you are doing posting in gen con is giving him a heads up.


Much more fun this way, he can see he is ****ed now

I warned him via email that this would happen lol

Told him that I had acquired a special skill set over the last few years.......... Lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Hate people like this - always take advantage of the poorest and those in need of help most. Scum bag.


Exactly. Luckily there's also some decent people on here.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sammym said:


> Hate people like this - always take advantage of the poorest and those in need of help most. Scum bag.


I agree with you Sam.... 

Some people merely view others as a resource to be exploited.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol order a taxi to the police station


Nah,Oder himm a wreath from local flowershop.With condolences on his sad departure.Hell sh1t himself.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Much more fun this way, he can see he is ****ed now
> 
> I warned him via email that this would happen lol
> 
> Told him that I had acquired a special skill set over the last few years.......... Lmao


............whats the first thing he will do? change his email addy and phone number :tongue:

you dont tell people when you want to **** them over and let them know what info you have beforehand , it gives them time to prepare and alter things.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Casa Kirby 7 - Villa in ideal position for Old Town and main strip in quiet area
> 
> Peter Kirby Bathroom & Kitchens, Pontypool | Bathroom Design & Installation - Yell
> 
> lol him n his dad both on the scam


Yeah man, thats where i got one of the numbers  .. It looks like his dad is in the scamming game to. From kitchen fitting to selling property abroad to giving quotes out on Double glazing to Disability special needs services.

Thing is though, there complete idiots as they always use the same details lol

Got his mums number to, but not going to put it on here as i think she's separated (different address to Peter and Brad)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Nah,Oder himm a wreath from local flowershop.With condolences on his sad departure.Hell sh1t himself.


And one for his dad' Sorry for your loss' lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> ............whats the first thing he will do? change his email addy and phone number :tongue:
> 
> you dont tell people when you want to **** them over and let them know what info you have beforehand , it gives them time to prepare and alter things.


True. Takes away the element of surprise


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Will let the mods move it then lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Any chance of an address,so we can send a councillor round to give him some therapy for his problem.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Any chance of an address,so we can send a councillor round to give him some therapy for his problem.


3 The Moorings, Pontymoile, Pontypool NP4 5NB


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure there has been a thread started before about this dude???


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

grant hunter said:


> I am sure there has been a thread started before about this dude???


Wouldn't surprise me as he uses different user names on other forums


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Brad, we have found where you live mate The Moorings, Wales, United Kingdom | Instant Google Street View

(Evil laugh) Mwauhahahahaa

View attachment 163007


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> 3 The Moorings, Pontymoile, Pontypool NP4 5NB


poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Brad, we have found where you live mate The Moorings, Wales, United Kingdom | Instant Google Street View
> 
> (Evil laugh) Mwauhahahahaa


He and his father must be very proud living in their suburban middle class home. ****ing ****. It's doesn't even look like he is in desperate need off the money to feed kids. If I didn't live so far away I'd be happy to knock on his door even though he is the "boxer" and probably bigger than me. Makes me fuming.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

This is the same situation as the guy I mentioned in a previous thread ([email protected]) who scammed a mate of mine via instagram, and has apparently been at it for a long time.

Im sure there'd be many who would like to track that CNUT down as well....lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nellsuk said:


> This is the same situation as the guy I mentioned in a previous thread ([email protected]) who scammed a mate of mine via instagram, and has apparently been at it for a long time.
> 
> Im sure there'd be many who would like to track that CNUT down as well....lol


hint hint lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

nellsuk said:


> This is the same situation as the guy I mentioned in a previous thread ([email protected]) who scammed a mate of mine via instagram, and has apparently been at it for a long time.
> 
> Im sure there'd be many who would like to track that CNUT down as well....lol


Shoot me details mate


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Echo said:


> poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest


you think thats serious ?

1 gallon of gorilla poop ? WTF

surely its gotta be illegal


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Echo said:


> poopsenders - the ULTIMATE gag gift - SWEET revenge at its finest


NEW! Poop Combo Pack

3 Types of Poop in 1 Package!!!

sound too good of a deal to miss.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

He messaged me trying sell me gear aswell the fu**er


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

flamingo-dan said:


> Shoot me details mate


I f'ing love this forum...... :innocent:

The name used on Instagram was anabolicsking (), and email address used by the guy was [email protected] (Annie King).

Went to a Bank in the name of Mr I Cowell sort 20-37-21, acc number 13295850


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

nellsuk said:


> I f'ing love this forum...... :innocent:
> 
> The name used on Instagram was anabolicsking (), and email address used by the guy was [email protected] (Annie King).
> 
> Went to a Natwest Bank in the name of Mr I Cowell sort 20-37-21, acc number 13295850


On it now


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Exactly. Luckily there's also some decent people on here.


cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In 2014 a crack commando unit of weightlifters was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the world wide web. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> In 2014 a crack commando unit of weightlifters was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the world wide web. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the A-Team.


I actually have an idea......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> I actually have an idea......


Uh oh lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Uh oh lol


I know.... Am worried myself


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

HDU said:


> It must've been removed hmm.. @Lorian @Hera @Mingster
> 
> Honest this guy could have prison now though.


If a profile is removed (rather than simply banned) then 99% of the time it was for posting spam.

The spam-cleanup software we use removes all user activity and deletes the account.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Lorian said:


> If a profile is removed (rather than simply banned) then 99% of the time it was for posting spam.
> 
> The spam-cleanup software we use removes all user activity and deletes the account.


Searching his posts can't find any sort of spam. Does the software remove users of email address is listed as dodgy?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

The [email protected] tried it with me last week...tried to sell me some gear.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

monkeez said:


> The [email protected] tried it with me last week...tried to sell me some gear.


Wander how many people he ripped off


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Wander how many people he ripped off


he pm'd me trying to sell some WC TNT250


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

The lad he ripped off was for an order of Test E, Tren E, HCG and aromasin.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lousy low life [email protected]

I hate thieves, I'd put them in the same category as rapists and murderer's


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tenner bets boxer sat at home laughing his tits off, knowing full well nobodies gunna do jack sh1t to him apart from this doxx.

Sorry to burst the bubble guys and id like to be proved wrong but its probably the truth.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tenner bets boxer sat at home laughing his tits off, knowing full well nobodies gunna do jack sh1t to him apart from this doxx.
> 
> Sorry to burst the bubble guys and id like to be proved wrong but its probably the truth.


I couldn't care mate.

I am happy just knowing that he has been outed and hopefully this thread prevents someone else from being scammed by him.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

nellsuk said:


> I f'ing love this forum...... :innocent:
> 
> The name used on Instagram was anabolicsking (), and email address used by the guy was [email protected] (Annie King).
> 
> Went to a Bank in the name of Mr I Cowell sort 20-37-21, acc number 13295850


Right mate... It's a pro scammer and i cant think of a way of finding who it actually is, but i found something

I sent them and email asking for some tren, got a reply back. The IP the email came from was 10.180.74.68 which is a private IP (cant trace it as its on a private network).

But searching that i found this https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=103251

It's a prolific scammer with emails attached to the IP [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

Looks like as well as selling AAS, he is also the son of the Former Liberia President lol

Chances are, as it's on a private network, it's not just one person but either a company or proper scamming group..

Best thing i always have found is when ordering stuff from online, check the IP of the email you get and google it. It will normally say weather its a scammer or not


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, he may be laughing....but there are several big guys from South Wales on the forum.

So dear boxer....if you hear a knock on the door....it's not the po po!!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> you think thats serious ?
> 
> 1 gallon of gorilla poop ? WTF
> 
> surely its gotta be illegal





CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> NEW! Poop Combo Pack
> 
> 3 Types of Poop in 1 Package!!!
> 
> sound too good of a deal to miss.


Nah it is genuine mate haha, there's been a few articles written about it, on websites like Vice and such.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Someone posted up a British version a few weeks back - £10er for sh1t to the door


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tenner bets boxer sat at home laughing his tits off, knowing full well nobodies gunna do jack sh1t to him apart from this doxx.
> 
> Sorry to burst the bubble guys and id like to be proved wrong but its probably the truth.


You don't need to do anything physically to fvck people over mate.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tenner bets boxer sat at home laughing his tits off, knowing full well nobodies gunna do jack sh1t to him apart from this doxx.
> 
> Sorry to burst the bubble guys and id like to be proved wrong but its probably the truth.


I know where you're coming from mate but tbh I'd rather get a slap than have my personal sh1t all over the net, and like others have said hopefully it'll prevent someone else from being ripped off.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Read a few recent posts. Is the address definitely him? Like 100%?

If so, let the fun commence :lol:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Read a few recent posts. Is the address definitely him? Like 100%?
> 
> If so, let the fun commence :lol:


Yeah 100% mate.. Must of hit a nerve as he deleted his facebook shortly after lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah 100% mate.. Must of hit a nerve as he deleted his facebook shortly after lol


Excellent work :thumb:

I agree with Spudsy as well, I'd much rather have a quick slap than all my personal details as well as my dads business details plastered all over a forum linked to scamming.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nellsuk said:


> I f'ing love this forum...... :innocent:
> 
> The name used on Instagram was anabolicsking (), and email address used by the guy was [email protected] (Annie King).
> 
> Went to a Bank in the name of Mr I Cowell sort 20-37-21, acc number 13295850


he also counterfeits well known ugl .


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone worked out where he works? if you really want to **** him up tell his boss that he's a drug dealer?

Linkedin?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Has anyone worked out where he works? if you really want to **** him up tell his boss that he's a drug dealer?
> 
> Linkedin?


Don't think he works mate.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> Don't think he works mate.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> What about the rest of his family, hit him where it hurts?


That's out of order mate - lets not attack his family because he is a c**t. They might be good people.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sammym said:


> That's out of order mate - lets not attack his family because he is a c**t. They might be good people.


We're all cnuts here didn't you know.

Fair point though, let's concentrate on the bellend at hand


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> That's out of order mate - lets not attack his family because he is a c**t. They might be good people.


True


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> he also counterfeits well known ugl .


can you name the lab? how good are his copies?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Holy [email protected]#king **** you guys are unreal! Remind me never to **** any of you boys off! Especially you fisheadsoup....have you ever thought about using your powers for good?! This has to be the best thread I've ever read....on any forum ever...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

safc49 said:


> can you name the lab? how good are his copies?


ROHM is one however it was made clear ALL well known ugl , all he needed was a good pic off the net and some veg oil .


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

You should contact the family. I'd call up pretending he's won some sort of lottery or prize; if he's greedy it will be pretty easy to get him.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

TLWFAP said:


> You should contact the family. I'd call up pretending he's won some sort of lottery or prize; if he's greedy it will be pretty easy to get him.


Like macintyre did that time lol


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> The most infamous steroid conman in the UK lol. Little cvnt he is.


could you clear some space in your pm's mate? lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Got the ****er, almost 100%
> 
> This Brad Kirby https://www.facebook.com/des.pit.3
> 
> ...


Is it the guy in this pic?

If not I'll remove it.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

squatthis said:


> Is it the guy in this pic?
> 
> If not I'll remove it.


No idea mate. The only pic I have is of his fb profile before it got shut down

View attachment 163017


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

flamingo-dan said:


> No idea mate. The only pic I have is of his fb profile before it got shut down
> 
> View attachment 163017


Might just be me, but I'd say they look pretty similar.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Might just be me, but I'd say they look pretty similar.


Same.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Is it the guy in this pic?
> 
> If not I'll remove it.


Would smash the one on the left thi


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Right then guys....
> 
> Been informed by another uk-m that a scammer has been operating on the site.
> 
> ...


my mate boxer? noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Might just be me, but I'd say they look pretty similar.


I'd say so.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Who hasnt got a number ;-)
> 
> His house number 01495 769194
> 
> and his dads mobile (next best thing) 07525448631


And if you still need a pic, it will need a crop and a resize but every little helps huh. Ring his dad and ask for him lol.

View attachment 163018


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> my mate boxer? noooooooooooooooooooooo


Wondered when you would turn up lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> ROHM is one however it was made clear ALL well known ugl , all he needed was a good pic off the net and some veg oil .


Habeas doing burr I believe aswell


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Would smash the one on the left thi


I'd take turns on both, jizz in their ****ing eyeballs


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd take turns on both, jizz in their ****ing eyeballs


One on the left more though


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Is it the guy in this pic?
> 
> If not I'll remove it.


boxer has the frame of @Merkleman pre tren (merkle is en route to beastville)


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> boxer has the frame of @Merkleman pre tren (merkle is en route to beastville)


 @Merklemans hench


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> @Merklemans hench


merkleman is hench but he aint no fcukin reissdench

@FelonE another 1 for you mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> merkleman is hench but he aint no fcukin reissdench
> 
> @FelonE another 1 for you mate


 @ReissDench should be called ReissHENCH


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Holy [email protected]#king **** you guys are unreal! Remind me never to **** any of you boys off! Especially you fisheadsoup....have you ever thought about using your powers for good?! This has to be the best thread I've ever read....on any forum ever...


haha to be honest mate it's pretty easy to find people on the web, as long as you have a starting point google can do the rest for you. Thing that made it easy for him was, he gave his real name and same email for every scam he tried lol.

Had to do it once before when my mam got ripped off trying to buy some bulldogs, managed to get the law involved with that one though.



squatthis said:


> Is it the guy in this pic?
> 
> If not I'll remove it.


Where did you find that mate? lol..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> merkleman is hench but he aint no fcukin reissdench
> 
> @FelonE another 1 for you mate


And he can't bench or bed a wench


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Wondered when you would turn up lol


been at work mate - some of us have to.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> been at work mate - some of us have to.


I work from home 

On a side note....

Positive development it seems....

Stay tuned


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> I work from home
> 
> On a side note....
> 
> ...


I`m commuting to Lincoln every day, not seen Robin Hood yet


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> Don't think he works mate.


Just realised this is what your on about, I deleted my comment as what I wrote was ****ish


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

If you are offering to provide someone with a service, then atleast make good on your end provide what you've been fcuking paid for!!

Cnuts like this are pondlife scum that deserve a good face stamping! People don't have much money to spare these days, if you purposefullly steal their hard earned cash then you are gutter trash and deserve no leniency in the punishment that is coming your way.

When someone gives you money, you give them what they've paid for!


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

**** UPDATE ****

Right then guys.... Seems the guy wasn't sat home laughing..... He has gotten in touch with me

The uk-m member will be getting a refund in the next couple of days....

The amazing community here has ensured that the situation is going to be resolved.

Not deleting the post etc, as the money has yet to be returned, and want to make sure no one else gets sucked in by the scam.

Well done to all involved, great work!!!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

hahaha awesome. glad that the guy is getting his money refunded. the guy must have **** himself when he found out UK-M's a-team had all his details lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> **** UPDATE ****
> 
> Right then guys.... Seems the guy wasn't sat home laughing..... He has gotten in touch with me
> 
> ...


Result.

And let this be a warning to anyone else thinking of trying it.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Well no the police should still now and the previous ones and he should still get done for fraud under deception.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> Well no the police should still now and the previous ones and he should still get done for fraud under deception.


Apparently he has 'already been punished' for that..... (Cough)

He has threatened to call police as he thinks there has been threats to his family on the thread.

Although I can't see that happening as he would have to admit to selling gear lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

flamingo-dan said:


> Apparently he has 'already been punished' for that..... (Cough)
> 
> He has threatened to call police as he thinks there has been threats to his family on the thread.
> 
> Although I can't see that happening as he would have to admit to selling gear lol


Was the picture I found the right guy?

I just searched for his surname on Facebook and added pontypool as his location. Found a few people with the same surname and they weren't private profiles so pics of him turned up.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

No idea mate tbh. Looked similar, but can't be sure


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

flamingo-dan said:


> No idea mate tbh. Looked similar, but can't be sure


You're not going to delete the thread are you? Even if he pays the guy back, he's ripped off loads of people before. So even if it doesn't go to police, people will find this thread if he tries it again. Keep it up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Apparently he has 'already been punished' for that..... (Cough)
> 
> He has threatened to call police as he thinks there has been threats to his family on the thread.
> 
> Although I can't see that happening as he would have to admit to selling gear lol


What threats? I haven't seen any. He's trying it.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

squatthis said:


> You're not going to delete the thread are you? Even if he pays the guy back, he's ripped off loads of people before. So even if it doesn't go to police, people will find this thread if he tries it again. Keep it up.


No mate. Might just have certain numbers etc removed, but that's it.

As someone just said to me, it's great to see the uk-m community come together as an a-team and it will show any other potential scammers, not to ****ing bother here lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> What threats? I haven't seen any. He's trying it.


Yep 

As if he would call the police....

Hi pc plod, I sold some gear to someone, but I didn't send it, and now the a-team have found me out.....

Erm...... Don't think so


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

The police should know though to be honest.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> The police should know though to be honest.


Not my call mate. I ain't the one that got scammed


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

flamingo-dan said:


> No mate. Might just have certain numbers etc removed, but that's it.
> 
> As someone just said to me, it's great to see the uk-m community come together as an a-team and it will show any other potential scammers, not to ****ing bother here lol


Good stuff, we all saw how easy it was to find the other forum with info about him so this will come up for anyone googling him in the future.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxer get back on here and make a formal apology


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

squatthis said:


> Good stuff, we all saw how easy it was to find the other forum with info about him so this will come up for anyone googling him in the future.


That's the plan. Should put an end to his schemes


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow guys .... RESULT!

GO UKM A-TEAM!










Don't mess with US! :lol:


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Boxer get back on here and make a formal apology


Aye...the [email protected]

And apologise for trying to scam me last week


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I bet he paid Lorain to delete his account too. It's gone, completely! That is very unusual, accounts either get banned or wiped - in which case it will just say 'guest' in place of their old nick.

Very unlikely the forum spamming automated software conveniently deleted his account altogether just before this all blew up. This is why the 'Post a recent pic of yourself' thread disappeared with no Mod explanation the other day, it was Boxer's thread...

Something fishy going on here me thinks.....

Not saying Lorian knew in any way that he was a scammer tho, he wouldn't do that. Most likely he got duped with some sob story if did delete the account.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

did the forum disappear for anyone else earlier today?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> did the forum disappear for anyone else earlier today?


Was down all last night mate and only came back this morning


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Should be made sticky to show scammers what'll happen.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Archaic said:


> I bet he paid Lorain to delete his account too. It's gone, completely! That is very unusual, accounts either get banned or wiped - in which case it will just say 'guest' in place of their old nick.
> 
> Very unlikely the forum spamming automated software conveniently deleted his account altogether just before this all blew up. This is why the 'Post a recent pic of yourself' thread disappeared with no Mod explanation the other day, it was Boxer's thread...
> 
> ...


Careful mate, last people that said something like that, we'll.. Lets just say they are now on the darkside :lol:


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> Should be made sticky to show scammers what'll happen.


Second that lol

Or at least a sticky for people to come to if they have been scammed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

now its resolved can we have details of what the scam was?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's personal to that person.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> now its resolved can we have details of what the scam was?


A member from here paid £150 via BT for some gear, never turned up, got given the run around and was clear that it was a load of bull****.

Have seen all the comms between the two of them and the 'seller' was blatantly taking the ****.

The lad that got scammed has some self esteem issues and what not, so I said to leave it with me.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Careful mate, last people that said something like that, we'll.. Lets just say they are now on the darkside :lol:


I'll say no more..... 

#Fishy!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> A member from here paid £150 via BT for some gear, never turned up, got given the run around and was clear that it was a load of bull****.
> 
> Have seen all the comms between the two of them and the 'seller' was blatantly taking the ****.
> 
> The lad that got scammed has some self esteem issues and what not, so I said to leave it with me.


Sounds like Reissdench?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

HDU said:


> Sounds like Reissdench?


Reissdench?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> A member from here paid £150 via BT for some gear, never turned up, got given the run around and was clear that it was a load of bull****.
> 
> Have seen all the comms between the two of them and the 'seller' was blatantly taking the ****.
> 
> The lad that got scammed has some self esteem issues and what not, so I said to leave it with me.


not his week is it?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> not his week is it?


This is why I said I would sort it lol.

If the person who you think it may be had posted this then it probably would have been a totally different thread lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> This is why I said I would sort it lol.
> 
> If the person who you think it may be had posted this then it probably would have been a totally different thread lol


boxer was going to come and do me some business - free, now I really would be worried if I was the OP

how many times does it have to be said, bodybuilding is not a sport like playing squash or cricket, it`s not full of gentleman.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> boxer was going to come and do me some business - free, now I really would be worried if I was the OP
> 
> how many times does it have to be said, bodybuilding is not a sport like playing squash or cricket, it`s not full of gentleman.


I am the op.... On this thread lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> I am the op.... On this thread lol


oh yeah, so you are lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

flamingo-dan said:


> The lad that got scammed has some self esteem issues and what not, so I said to leave it with me.


Vegmuscle


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

spudsy said:


> Vegmuscle


No names.....


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> boxer was going to come and do me some business - free, now I really would be worried if I was the OP
> 
> how many times does it have to be said, bodybuilding is not a sport like playing squash or cricket, it`s not full of gentleman.


Darts is even worse, lots of people you don't want to cross, used to be on a forum where one guy wound another up so much he sent a hitman to beat him up!... Except he got the wrong guy! Article about it here:

Hammer allegedly produced during row over darts internet forum | Irish Examiner


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

flamingo-dan said:


> No names.....


Bl00dy hell it was then :thumbup1:


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

spudsy said:


> Bl00dy hell it was then :thumbup1:


Sshhhhhhh...... Edit the post mate... Out of decency


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Snake said:


> Darts is even worse, lots of people you don't want to cross, used to be on a forum where one guy wound another up so much he sent a hitman to beat him up!... Except he got the wrong guy! Article about it here:
> 
> Hammer allegedly produced during row over darts internet forum | Irish Examiner


yeah, the arson attack on my last house was mistaken identity

I think?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

HDU said:


> This guy has already been done for counterfeit money? well he's on suspension isn't he anything else to do with it he'll be prison right b


He claims he has. He told me it had been dropped. Then a month later he said he was in court for sentencing.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

sen said:


> He claims he has. He told me it had been dropped. Then a month later he said he was in court for sentencing.


All a web of deceit mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> All a web of deceit mate


I knew he was a bull****ter mate. I even replied on his "sentencing" thread that he'd told me it got thrown out of court but he didn't reply. I can smell the bull****ters a mile away mate. Was selling a PlayStation too. from Wales. Even though he lived in harrogate or something.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

sen said:


> I knew he was a bull****ter mate. I even replied on his "sentencing" thread that he'd told me it got thrown out of court but he didn't reply. I can smell the bull****ters a mile away mate. Was selling a PlayStation too. from Wales. Even though he lived in harrogate or something.


Someone earlier said the same, that he lived South-East somewhere


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Snake said:


> Darts is even worse, lots of people you don't want to cross, used to be on a forum where one guy wound another up so much he sent a hitman to beat him up!... Except he got the wrong guy! Article about it here:
> 
> Hammer allegedly produced during row over darts internet forum | Irish Examiner


its that double18 rip off lot lol there is only one dart forum mate


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> its that double18 rip off lot lol there is only one dart forum mate


Which ones that lol?

Think the hitman business happened on DoubleFinish, it can be funny on there but it's not what it used to be, place has died.

I only still post on thedartsforum.com now, it has a good blend of p!sstaking and serious chat... Bit like this place


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Snake said:


> Which ones that lol?
> 
> Think the hitman business happened on DoubleFinish, it can be funny on there but it's not what it used to be, place has died.
> 
> I only still post on thedartsforum.com now, it has a good blend of p!sstaking and serious chat... Bit like this place


double16 was a good one but not been on for ages.

couple of darts programs on bbc 4 mate. just watching the last 10 mins of one. next is about bristow going round the pubs and clubs. proper darts, drink on the table and a *** in the hand


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> double16 was a good one but not been on for ages.
> 
> couple of darts programs on bbc 4 mate. just watching the last 10 mins of one. next is about bristow going round the pubs and clubs. proper darts, drink on the table and a *** in the hand


Ah yeah, Neil Birkin's old place! Last time I checked it had gone dead on there, think The Bear gave up on it too which is a shame.

I'm watching this Bullseyes and Beers too haha has been pretty good!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Snake said:


> Ah yeah, Neil Birkin's old place! Last time I checked it had gone dead on there, think The Bear gave up on it too which is a shame.
> 
> I'm watching this Bullseyes and Beers too haha has been pretty good!


shame it was a good place but i felt that to much was done to stop people being offended


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> shame it was a good place but i felt that to much was done to stop people being offended


Agree with that completely.

That's why I just stay on the one mentioned above now, you can say anything you want, the banter is good, the darts chat knowledgable ... You should get on there always good this time of year!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I bet he paid Lorain to delete his account too. It's gone, completely! That is very unusual, accounts either get banned or wiped - in which case it will just say 'guest' in place of their old nick.
> 
> Very unlikely the forum spamming automated software conveniently deleted his account altogether just before this all blew up. This is why the 'Post a recent pic of yourself' thread disappeared with no Mod explanation the other day, it was Boxer's thread...
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh yeaaaahhh! That's why that photo thread disappeared...!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm amazed no one has pointed out that after all his talk gangsta boxer looks a bit of a wet lettuce.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm amazed no one has pointed out that after all his talk gangsta boxer looks a bit of a wet lettuce.


I was thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Bump to the top.... Don't want the guy to think that his scam attempt has been forgotten about.... (And he has yet to repay the member)


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Second the bump...keep it up top until its a sticky :thumbup1:


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

nellsuk said:


> Second the bump...keep it up top until its a sticky :thumbup1:


Cheers bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BUMP....BUMP BUMP IT UP!!!!!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Fvck me, it's like being a member of a forum full of batmans. The dude seems pretty fvcked with you lot on the case.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

BATMAN BUMP.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HOLY BUMP BATMAN


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

have we got the 3rd instalment of vegmuscles adventures in bodybuilding yet?

did the machine at the gym keep his 20p of something?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Bumpety bump


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So any news with the victim getting his money back?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm amazed no one has pointed out that after all his talk gangsta boxer looks a bit of a wet lettuce.


I'm sure he's really a big tough guy.

Just looks like a complete tool to lull you in to a false sense of security.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> So any news with the victim getting his money back?


 @flamingo-dan


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> @flamingo-dan


Waiting for a reply now from the lad that got ripped off.

The scammer said he would be paying back within few days.

Will keep the lost updated.

Last contact I had with the scammer himself. He gave a bull story, saying he buys his gear from two members on here, he is just the middleman for sales (he even made a stupid mistake of naming who he buys them from, which is why I have not uploaded a screenshot of the email)


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

come on @vegmuscle - did you get your money back or not?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

He's meant to be getting his money back on the 24th when the bloke gets paid. Which I think is a cheek in itself.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

sammym said:


> He's meant to be getting his money back on the 24th when the bloke gets paid. Which I think is a cheek in itself.


The guy is probably on the scam elsewhere to get the money to pay him back lol


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Enjoyed this thread lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Enjoyed this thread lol


It ain't over yet lol


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Enjoyed this thread lol


Same here, it's laughable. There are so many d;cks on this forum - handing over their cash to any cnut advocating a bit of business blindfold.

A fool and his money are easily parted as they say.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Same here, it's laughable. There are so many d;cks on this forum - handing over their cash to any cnut advocating a bit of business blindfold.
> 
> A fool and his money are easily parted as they say.


everyone takes a chance online and in person when dealing with drug dealers


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

safc49 said:


> everyone takes a chance online and in person when dealing with drug dealers


No mate, I don't agree with that. I've never had any problems. Then again I don't go sending payment to strangers on the net.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> No mate, I don't agree with that. I've never had any problems. Then again I don't go sending payment to strangers on the net.


maybe you know someone who is close but not everyone has that luxury


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I've done thousands of transactions over the net. I'd say well over 90% of things I buy are feom sellers on the net. Not everyone is a cnut, I've been conned twice out of the thousands of times.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

safc49 said:


> maybe you know someone who is close but not everyone has that luxury


If I couldn't source locally (and to be fair it's dead easy as most gyms have some one on site willing to sort you out) I wouldn't bother. Not worth the risk sending funds to someone who could either steal your cash or send you something nasty - such as infected abcess oil.

You could purchase crap from someone dealing with them in person but at least you know who the cnut is and have some comeback. Dealing with people online is anonymous - once They've got your money there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

te 4 odd police officers on here. one from west midlands police, go get this guy lkl


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> If I couldn't source locally (and to be fair it's dead easy as most gyms have some one on site willing to sort you out) I wouldn't bother. Not worth the risk sending funds to someone who could either steal your cash or send you something nasty - such as infected abcess oil.
> 
> You could purchase crap from someone dealing with them in person but at least you know who the cnut is have some comeback. Dealing with people online is anonymous - once They've got your money there's nothing you can do about it.


have you not seen what this site is capable off lol? a lot of people train at home too


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

safc49 said:


> have you not seen what this site is capable off lol? a lot of people train at home too


I don't advise it but if you really must buy on line there are review sites where you can check out sources before you buy.

Boxer was just some knob sending round pm's on here in an attempt to drum up business. I got a pm from him to and deleted it straight away. There's been a few other kids on here doing the same thing, offering labs I've never heard of.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I don't advise it but if you really must buy on line there are review sites where you can check out sources before you buy.
> 
> Boxer was just some knob sending round pm's on here in an attempt to drum up business. I got a pm from him to and deleted it straight away. There's been a few other kids on here doing the same thing, offering labs I've never heard of.


im ok for gear but just trying pointing out some people have no choice but to try their luck online


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

safc49 said:


> im ok for gear but just trying pointing out some people have no choice but to try their luck online


Yeah fair enough but there are things you can do to check these outfits out first before sending payment.

Sending cash to some bell who's pm'ed you on here out of the blue, with no documented feedback is silly. You're asking to get robbed as far as I am concerned.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Why do t people who receive these pm's report them to the mods, always ends the same way or do the mods just turn a blind eye to it all


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Why do t people who receive these pm's report them to the mods, always ends the same way or do the mods just turn a blind eye to it all


I'm not into grassing but from now on I'm gonna do this. These rats need smoking out of their holes.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Yeah fair enough but there are things you can do to check these outfits out first before sending payment.
> 
> Sending cash to some bell who's pm'ed you on here out of the blue, with no documented feedback is silly. You're asking to get robbed as far as I am concerned.


i understand 100% what your saying and i agree you have a point. there are ways to check out people who pm too though


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> everyone takes a chance online and in person when dealing with drug dealers


well put - @vegmuscle seems to think he`s dealing with John Lewis


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> well put - @vegmuscle seems to think he`s dealing with John Lewis


Come on sax... Lay off the kid already.

He messed up, got his fingers burnt and has learnt his lesson.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Come on sax... Lay off the kid already.
> 
> He messed up, got his fingers burnt and has learnt his lesson.


dunno, has he had his works Xmas do yet? Imagine @vegmuscle lost in the red light district.

we`ve only got your word for that mate - lets see some of the messages eh?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> dunno, has he had his works Xmas do yet? Imagine @vegmuscle lost in the red light district.
> 
> we`ve only got your word for that mate - lets see some of the messages eh?


I could post up the full conversation between him and the scammer, not an issue, except for the fact that the conversation contains the names of members on here naming them as sources. (One of whom is a genuine source and I have been in touch with). So for that reason, I won't post up the convo.

I ain't some random dweeb that has the need to come online and randomly make up some bull****e story just to make myself feel better. You have me confused with veg.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> dunno, has he had his works Xmas do yet? Imagine @vegmuscle lost in the red light district.
> 
> we`ve only got your word for that mate - lets see some of the messages eh?


You're bitter because of something that happened to you and taking it out on veg. You must be proud.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well this was interesting

I saw a fit bird down town the other week any of you detectives want to find out who she is and find some sexy pics of her?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Well this was interesting
> 
> I saw a fit bird down town the other week any of you detectives want to find out who she is and find some sexy pics of her?


What colour hair did he have?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What colour hair did he have?


He was tall dark and handsome pal ya know the sort

Think his name was Paul.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> He was tall dark and handsome pal ya know the sort
> 
> Think his name was Paul.....


Oh that pr1ck


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're bitter because of something that happened to you and taking it out on veg. You must be proud.


 @saxondale is a bitter old man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @saxondale is a bitter old man


Seems that way these days.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You're bitter because of something that happened to you and taking it out on veg. You must be proud.


no mate, I think the way you all take him at face value and pilloried the PT was wrong, the fact you`ve done it twice ...........................


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @saxondale is a bitter old man


and your a fat cvnt who only logs on to look at the men


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> no mate, I think the way you all take him at face value and pilloried the PT was wrong, the fact you`ve done it twice ...........................


Not taken this at face value. Saw the proof first. Like I said, would post it up.... But not dropping other members in the sh1t


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> no mate, I think the way you all take him at face value and pilloried the PT was wrong, the fact you`ve done it twice ...........................


But you're not having a go at the people who got on the pts case.....just veg all the time. Bordering on bullying. Fvcking hate bullying.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> But you're not having a go at the people who got on the pts case.....just veg all the time. Bordering on bullying. Fvcking hate bullying.


Go round his house an spark him out lad don't take it lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> and your a fat cvnt who only logs on to look at the men


ha pint of bitter for saxondale the bully


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I think someone's dropped these


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Not taken this at face value. Saw the proof first. Like I said, would post it up.... But not dropping other members in the sh1t


we`re taking you on face value mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> we`re taking you on face value mate


I'm not


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> But you're not having a go at the people who got on the pts case.....just veg all the time. Bordering on bullying. Fvcking hate bullying.


lol - go read the thread again mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> lol - go read the thread again mate.


Can't be bothered now, it's getting boring.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think someone's dropped these


almost mate, I`ve been in the position of the PT and it`s not nice (mistaken identity in my case, they had been told I was the person who was trying to put them out of business) fortunately I knew who, what and when so could put a stop to it.

why`d you think I kept saying to vegmuscle to delete the thread, wind it in and keep a low profile?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm not


we`re taking you on face value that we`re not taking you on face value now - see?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Well the blokes still not paid him back... Even after asking for extra time. Seems like he thinks it's all been forgotten about and he's gotten away with it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Boxing Day Bump


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> Well the blokes still not paid him back... Even after asking for extra time. Seems like he thinks it's all been forgotten about and he's gotten away with it.


I watched a play about @vegmuscle last night, very strange, boys looked like girls, girls were actually boys and @vegmuscle swopped his mums cow for 5 magic beans

only that story had a happy ending


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> I watched a play about @vegmuscle last night, very strange, boys looked like girls, girls were actually boys and @vegmuscle swopped his mums cow for 5 magic beans
> 
> only that story had a happy ending


I miss the good old days of when people used to abide by this rule

' if you don't have anything decent to say.... Don't say **** all'


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> I miss the good old days of when people used to abide by this rule
> 
> ' if you don't have anything decent to say.... Don't say **** all'


I thought it might help other sweet innocent victims like @vegmuscle trying to buy under the counter drugs not fall victim to unscrupulous con men.

god forbid he`s actually had the goods and is riding you lot like a pony


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> I thought it might help other sweet innocent victims like @vegmuscle trying to buy under the counter drugs not fall victim to unscrupulous con men.
> 
> god forbid he`s actually had the goods and is riding you lot like a pony


He hasn't mate. That's fact. I have been in touch with the guy who was meant to be selling them to him. I have also been in touch with the guys sources as well. And it's all bull****. The guy has scammed veg and been caught out. Tried to buy time thinking this would be forgotten about, but it won't be.

I didn't just take vegs word for it, I checked everything out before posting this.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> He hasn't mate. That's fact. I have been in touch with the guy who was meant to be selling them to him. I have also been in touch with the guys sources as well. And it's all bull****. The guy has scammed veg and been caught out. Tried to buy time thinking this would be forgotten about, but it won't be.
> 
> I didn't just take vegs word for it, I checked everything out before posting this.


you going to get a super hero costume made or is it just @vegmuscle you`ve got a crush for?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> you going to get a super hero costume made or is it just @vegmuscle you`ve got a crush for?


I just don't like people being taken advantage of and taken for mugs.

Don't be jealous sax, if it was you, I would have helped too.....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> I just don't like people being taken advantage of and taken for mugs.
> 
> Don't be jealous sax, if it was you, I would have helped too.....


good - scottish power have owed me a refund for close to 12 months now - sort it out for me mate

edit - please, musnt forget my manners


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> good - scottish power have owed me a refund for close to 12 months now - sort it out for me mate


Loooooool

Ask me again in the new year when I have some time on my hands 

I like a challenge


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Can now confirm, the money has been refunded.

So that's the end of that now 

Well done and thanks to all


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Can now confirm, the money has been refunded.
> 
> So that's the end of that now
> 
> Well done and thanks to all


did not think that would happen lol

Fair play mate


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I think there is a lesson to all from this. If you are going to buy gear from anyone on here - make sure it's a moderator. 

Glad veg has his money back.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sammym said:


> I think there is a lesson to all from this. If you are going to buy gear from anyone on here - make sure it's a moderator.
> 
> Glad veg has his money back.


i loled.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Can now confirm, the money has been refunded.
> 
> So that's the end of that now
> 
> Well done and thanks to all


Lol Result,good work people.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

sammym said:


> I think there is a lesson to all from this. If you are going to buy gear from anyone on here - make sure it's a moderator.
> 
> Glad veg has his money back.




No comment.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

what...? it was veg who got scammed ?

again ? LOL

that dude needs to appoint a power of attorney to manage his money FFS


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> what...? it was veg who got scammed ?
> 
> again ? LOL
> 
> that dude needs to appoint a power of attorney to manage his money FFS


Or just give it to me to manage


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Or just give it to me to manage


ive just PM'd him and sold him 200 chocolate tea pots and 100 inflatable dart boards.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> ive just PM'd him and sold him 200 chocolate tea pots and 100 inflatable dart boards.


You forgot the sky hooks and tartan paint ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> You forgot the sky hooks and tartan paint ffs


and a long weight.............for the goods lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Can now confirm, the money has been refunded.
> 
> So that's the end of that now
> 
> Well done and thanks to all


coughs - wasnt the alleged offender in court for hookey money - I hope @vegmuscle didn`t take cash


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> coughs - wasnt the alleged offender in court for hookey money - I hope @vegmuscle didn`t take cash


Refunded via bank transfer lol


----------

